# New Member: Rizzlenator



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Everybody please help me welcome one of our newest members; Rizzlenator!

He is very shy, so I will take the liberty of introducing him myself.
He is a young sailor with many years of experience who has a lot to offer, especially when it comes to his father (aka Captain Rizzo) almost dropping him out of a bosun's chair.

He grew up sailing daysailors on the Finger Lakes of New York and now cruises on his Father's Irwin 32 out of South West Michigan.

He is currently working on driving his mother crazy as he practices doing wheelchair backflips. (Ok, I made that last part up) He is a great young man and one that I am happy to call a good friend.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Riz...welcome. I think your dad got dropped on his head out of a bosun's chair once...so nothing like carrying on the family tradition!


----------



## pvenkat (Aug 8, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Hello fellow sailor!
Welcome. I am new comer to this forum too. But this looks like a great place to hang out, learn and have fun.
Venkat


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome, Rizzlenator!! 

We are all waiting to hear your side of the story -- the one where your father nearly dropped you from the bosun's chair! It will make for much more interesting reading than the "Solder or Crimp?" thread.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to the site and I agree we would like to hear you side of the story


----------



## rizzlenator (Aug 17, 2008)

actually I never got dropped in the water...at least there are no fresh water sharks in Lake Michigan! (at least not to my knowledge)


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim: If this is almost dropping the Rizzlenator out of the bosun's chair, then I am guilty as charged! Good to have Jamie aboard Sailnet (and Latigo)! He has come a long way from the daysailor days in NY! 

Cam, I have to tell you I never was dropped on my head. I specialize in the fall-off-the-dock-and-whack-your-knees-and-drown-your-cell-phone department!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Rizzlenator!
Welcome! Your presence here is as welcome as your presence at 'Z' dock. Yes, someone has to be the designated adult and Tim needs to sleep sometime, so you're it. And even Tim chafes under the notion of maturity being a perpetual state of being.

I can think of no more appropriate question to begin your association with sailnet than the one I imagine you've proffered to your parents many times: If you love me as much as you say you do, why am I always at risk of drowning when around you? We at sailnet think this a perfectly reasonable line of inquiry without respect to the fact that it may be gratuitously divisive, incite animosity, disturb marital harmonies, and get Tim in a whole slew of trouble for starting the whole thing. We here at sailnet call such events entertainment.

Welcome on board!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey...That looks like a fun place to be on a beam reach...


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Hey...That looks like a fun place to be on a beam reach...


Fun on a beam reach, but just fun to watch on a jibe!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

rizzlenator said:


> actually I never got dropped in the water...at least there are no fresh water sharks in Lake Michigan! (at least not to my knowledge)


Rizzlenator,

You're my kind of crew! Too polite to take the bait and criticize the skipper -- a true diplomat in our midst!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

captainrizzo said:


> Fun on a beam reach, but just fun to watch on a jibe!


Ah......maybe thats how the Vikings put men over fortified walls...


----------



## rizzlenator (Aug 17, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Rizzlenator!
> Welcome! Your presence here is as welcome as your presence at 'Z' dock. Yes, someone has to be the designated adult and Tim needs to sleep sometime, so you're it. And even Tim chafes under the notion of maturity being a perpetual state of being.
> 
> I can think of no more appropriate question to begin your association with sailnet than the one I imagine you've proffered to your parents many times: If you love me as much as you say you do, why am I always at risk of drowning when around you? We at sailnet think this a perfectly reasonable line of inquiry without respect to the fact that it may be gratuitously divisive, incite animosity, disturb marital harmonies, and get Tim in a whole slew of trouble for starting the whole thing. We here at sailnet call such events entertainment.
> ...


little verbose Guy? Haha


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

R,
I am nothing if not verbose! Thanks for noticing my good points. (g)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ummmm...I think that was just one point Sway...not points.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Who's counting? (g)

(Like I've got only the one and I'm flogging the bejabbers out of it just to get by!)


----------

